# Car receiver problem: continuous thumping through speakers



## Knowledge8069 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello all. I was driving the other day, listening to music when suddenly the music cut out and this massively loud thumping started. The thumps occur about 4 times per second, about 80 Hz in frequency. I tried turning down the volume, didn't work, so I powered the receiver off.

When I got home, I disconnected the subwoofer amp remote wire so only the speaker amp would turn on. I could still hear the thumping through the 6x9s, although it was not very loud. There was no music in the background.

I'm thinking the receiver is the problem since it comes through both the sub amp and the speaker amp. It's about 5 years old, Kenwood Excelon KVT-815DVD, one of the first retractable in-dash DVD players. Anyone know what parts would go bad and cause this? I'm an electrical engineer so I'm pretty capable when it comes to soldering and diagnosing circuit board issues, but I'm looking for some info on what to look for when I open it up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

check your ground and remote wire, common problems


----------

